# How is Nacho??



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Susie- how is our little golfer feeling now?? Hope his wound is healed and his hair growing back!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely thread Katie .. yep lets have a Nacho update  

What has the golf pro Cockapoo been up to Susie? Hope he is back to his happy self xxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah thanks for the post Katie!!

Nacho is nuts! Completely back to his normal self. He refuses to listen to the down command which means he literally bounces up and down until you stroke and fuss him (vet said strictly no jumping) and has become extra cuddly. Lead walks are almost impossible. He is not enjoying them in the slightest and to prove it, he decided to run round me with his long leash and literally tie my legs up so that I literally had to kneel as I was going to fall over!!

Wound has heeled great and there is no more redness (even the stitch he pulled out hasn't caused any problems!)

Stitches will be out on Friday (thank goodness) and things can hopefully go back to normality with some lovely long walks!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Cheeky Nacho! So glad to hear he is back to his normal self. What a relief!  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh That is so great to hear! he must be feeling good if he is so bouncy! So glad he is making a full recovery!!!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Ah thanks for the post Katie!!
> 
> Nacho is nuts! Completely back to his normal self. He refuses to listen to the down command which means he literally bounces up and down until you stroke and fuss him (vet said strictly no jumping) and has become extra cuddly. Lead walks are almost impossible. He is not enjoying them in the slightest and to prove it, he decided to run round me with his long leash and literally tie my legs up so that I literally had to kneel as I was going to fall over!!
> 
> ...


That has made me giggle, I can imagine you trussed up like road runner, in those cartoons,before coyote out him in the railway tracks, with Naughty Nacho stood watching while you struggle to unravel yourself!!!
So glad he is so bouncy and Friday hurries along so you can let him burn off some of that pent up energy.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad Nacho is back to his old ( naughty) self!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Nacho sounds brilliant fun! So glad he has recovered so well 

Turi x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Just don't walk him near the golf course - don't want any more holes-in-one


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Did read your thread after the event glad he's ok ,the kids thought it was funny yesterday when Buddy had a bouncy ball in his mouth i quickly told the golf ball story they werent laughing after that ha ha


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahh, so pleased that he is feeling better


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Glad he is better and ready for Christmas.


----------

